# who do I rescue?



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

I have a large tank and am going to fill it with rescue critters. But I can't decide between who. There is a group of 5 mice girls at the rspca who have been there quite sometime and apparently mice don't get adopted very often. I would love mice because I don't have them but got caught in a dilema today. There is also a male gerbil at rspca on his own and when I went into [email protected] today there was also a male gerbil in their adoption bit. He was labelled 'I was left alone in the store so now I must be homed alone'. which annoyed me because he actually needs introducing to a friend. Neither of the gerbils have been in rescue as long as the mice but I'm worried they wil be homed alone and this makes me sad after seeing my gerbil Sugar after loosing her cage mate, and she is so happy now she has a new friend and they are always cuddled up together. 
Help! Opinions please! I wish both was an option as I can afford to get another tank but OH and parents won't let me!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what size is your tank? are the mice males or females? you could get the 2 gerbils and introduce them.

just bare in mind, with whatever animal you do get, you need space to keep them all separate IF they started to fight


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

tough choice! have you got any experience of keeping mice or gerbils?


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have never kept either so I would go with whichever one you have the most experience with 

I do however just want to express a moment of [email protected] rage... :cursing: I hate it when they say animals have to be kept alone because they were the last left in the store. They said that about my Fluffy and she was miserable before I took advice, wised up and bought Banoffee home. It's an irresponsible piece of advice.

Ok, rant over... I don't envy you the decision, I'd probably be trying to take them all home! But as I said already, I'd go with whichever you're most experienced with


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Decision has been made for me. Went into [email protected] today and spoke to the one staff member in there I trust. She is a student and obviously works there because she is an animal lover. When I was looking at getting chinchilla's she told me all about the one she rescued from there which was depressed because it got pregnant and split from it's family. She also does things like advises you not to get the cages from there as tey're not suitable. I'm surprised she hasn't been sacked as she must be bad for buisness but I would trust her advice unlike anyone elses. Anyway she told me the gerbil was split from the others as he fought with them and was quite badly aggressive. I'm reluctant to try an introduction with him as I have only ever done one with two fairly mellow females. I do hope he finds a good home though, so if anyone in the telford area is looking ...
Getting mice on Monday as long as parents aren't working and can drive me!


----------

